
S.js – Simple, Clean, Fast Reactive Programming in JavaScript - sephoric
https://github.com/adamhaile/S
======
sephoric
Someone recommended this to me as a simpler alternative to Preact (for certain
simple use-cases) and I think it's just absolutely brilliant. It's React's
logic of this.state and this.setState, separated out into generic function.
Beautiful.

